# TINY A360+ laptop



## steve51158

I have recently purchased a non-working TINY A360+ laptop.The on and charging light shows and the hard drive makes a view whirling noises and thats it.I got the CPU fan working by taking a 5v supply off a USB port and warm air comes out of the fan vent.Other than that it is dead,any ideas out there,thanks.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

It honestly could be a hundred things (okay so not a hundred but..). Mind filling us in on all the information you have about whats damaged and what condition it was in when you got it? Because i dont know where to begin...


----------



## Praetor

> It honestly could be a hundred things (okay so not a hundred but..). Mind filling us in on all the information you have about whats damaged and what condition it was in when you got it? Because i dont know where to begin...


LOL yeah u just get used to seeing it after awhile  (or rather lack of said information heehee)


----------



## steve51158

The guy I purchased it off told me the motherboard had failed.I have had it stripped down(to get a supply for the fan,which was not working)there is no obvious damage to the motherboard(ie burnt components or broken track).The only thing working is the power and charging light,the fan,the dvd drawer opens and closes and the hard drive whirs on startup.There is no visual display or sound or further noises from the hard drive.There is no display if a monitor is connected to the rear vga socket.any ideas.


----------



## steve51158

OH,it has a 800MHZ CPU,20G hard drive and 256 ram.


----------



## steve51158

It is now playing music CDs,independant of the computer being switched on so the soundcard? must be working,any help.


----------



## steve51158

Observation,if I switch on the computer the CD display and sound go off!.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS

LOL your computer doesn't like you   . but let me think. I'm no expert/praetor but I can think   . The soundcard is probably built into the motherboard, meaning the motherboard can't have been fried or dead. The screen shows something when you put in a cd? If so, then the screens fine and everything is hooked up fine. CD Drive is obviously working fine if it can play cd's. I guess this could happen without a harddrive, but thats weeiirrdd. The computer wouldn't run if the processor wasn't working, meaning you wouldn't be able to play cd's. but you can, so the processor most likely is working. All I can think of is the harddrive/bios. Maybe it doesn't have bios or something... eh.... ugh thats weird.. bad karma?


----------



## steve51158

there is a small LCD SCREEN at the front which indicates track position on the CD/DVD,this is working not the main screen.


----------



## Super_Nova

just from hearing your description I'd have to say the system board is bad. I'd have to have it infront of me to truely troubleshoot it. I've actually had the same thing happen because of a bad modem. Lighting melted the modem so it caused a short.


----------



## steve51158

Thanks for the input so far,any other ideas.


----------



## ecomp401

Try removing each indidual component that isnt needed, it sounds like the intigrated graphix might be fried, or the bios needs to be reset, if there is one, try pulling out the battery and unplugging the thing, then there should be a small battery on the mobo that u need to pull (havnt tried this on a lappy) the bios will then reset, not sure if there are small batteries on the mobo in laptops tho


----------



## jonnymo

*Tiny Service Manuals?*

I need to fix my wife's laptop, a Tiny A360+.

Before I hack my way in, has anyone managed to get hold of a service manual (where the hell are these?!!?!) or at least have some tips?

The problem is stupid.  The little bit of plastic holding the pin (where the power cable plugs in) has stapped inside, so I cannot plug the power in.

Thanks


----------

